# Tootsee Roll and hopefully, no longer!



## david (Jan 12, 2008)

So I have had my playime for a year and half!

- Gone are the steroids and the prohormones.
- No more Ephedra, clenbuterol

No more of my cronnies that exist in the old gym of Gold's Sunrise.  We've all gone our seperate ways and grown older!  

Life Sucks.....

No it doesn't!

So here I am. Back again.  My heart is now protected and I have dwindle the dangers of potentially dying due to the aboved mentioned!

Was it worth it?  Only for the experience of continued life, knowing that I could've missed out on what it is today, my family, friend's and new experiences.  Dying would not have been cool!  I am not ready for that, really.

So what have I been doing health wise/exercise.

Let's start by the doctor telling you that you will not be able to engage in high end activities such as working out with heavy weights, basketball games, tennis, etc.

Oh, and the torn miniscus.  Brilliant doctor and you want me to go to your "approved" specialist that will help me stabalize rather than stregthen.

Very Brilliant!

Great story Doctor Dork.... the magic word you used was, "you can't, you may never be able to.... I don't recommend you"..

F.U.!

So here I am!

It may have taken a year to get there but I will be posting my new workouts again so you all can testify to what I supposedly "can't" be doing!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2008)

11:00 AM WORKOUT

Back/Abs

BACK

- Superset of one arm cable rows with pulldowns
4 sets/no rest (real light)
- Chinups inner pullups (weight assisted) 
4 sets
-2 sets of bent over barbell rows

*pain in lower back!

Switched to seated rows 
4 sets/medium weight

Abs
Very basic* 
Regular crunches and leg raises for lower abs
-machine crunches

Basketball court
15 minutes of running around like a clown

Swim/Steam room
* 10 laps(back and forth as 1 lap)
Steam for 5 minutes
*10 laps
Steam again
Jacuzzi for the lower back


----------



## StanUk (Jan 13, 2008)

Good luck with the workouts! Like the sound of running around like a clown on a basketball court!


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Good luck with the workouts! Like the sound of running around like a clown on a basketball court!




Well, let's just say that I can shoot from the depths of hell and it pisses people off!  Alot of people are like, yeah anyone can shoot a ball and make them so I had my friend pass the ball off a pick, I would fake the shot, dribble to the other side of the pick and shoot the jump shoot.  But, usually I do the quick jump shot "in the face style because my release is quick.

The clown part is, I'll stand around 35 feet and shoot it like a free throw and have a good % out of it.  The bigger clown part is shooting it from half court and running to chase the ball!  It's an indoor basketball court so I don't have to run far.  It's a great workout since I haven't been able to run for almost a year!


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2008)

I think I am going to do arms today and do high reps/light weight.

Nothing big because I should really take the day off.  I probably will get my cardio as I mentioned from the above cardio style workout!


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugghhh!

Triceps

Superset rope pulldowns with 1 arm pull downs.
15 reps/10 reps
3 sets

Superset Close grip bench with double arm tricep extensions
15 reps/10 reps
3 sets

30 mins of basketball
10 laps swimming


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2008)

david said:


> - No more Ephedra, clenbuterol


What??? Were you holding out on me?


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> What??? Were you holding out on me?




Ephedra aka Clenbuterx by VPX I always offered you at a better price way better than Gopro could ever offer!  (free!!!  That is!)

Clenuterol through the mail is suicide/prison rape!


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2008)

Today's log.


I did nothing!  =)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

david said:


> Ephedra aka Clenbuterx by VPX I always offered you at a better price way better than Gopro could ever offer! (free!!! That is!)
> 
> Clenuterol through the mail is suicide/prison rape!


'
we can do without the prison sequence...
I remember that packet of liq. clen u sent...It didn't say how much was in it...so I took it AND a cup of coffee...then missed my workout window and had to go to work ramped...THAT was a 'fun' night...ahh...the days.
I miss that stuff! Get amped up in what...5 minutes?


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> '
> we can do without the prison sequence...
> I remember that packet of liq. clen u sent...It didn't say how much was in it...so I took it AND a cup of coffee...then missed my workout window and had to go to work ramped...THAT was a 'fun' night...ahh...the days.
> I miss that stuff! Get amped up in what...5 minutes?



Ooohh... I did send you them!  Ha Ha!!!  I miss that shit, too!  I really do!


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

Morning workout!

40 mins of cardio

Dumbell Bench Press
4 sets/ 20 reps each
30/40/50/50 lbs

Seated Decline press machine (plates)
4 sets

Seated nautilius flys
4 sets

Basketball
15 mins

Evening workout... 1 hour!


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

PM workout

10:00 PM

Attempted light leg workout!

God Damn, I'm feeling the sucky burn already!

I sat in 100+ degree steam room to warm up!  Still I felt creeky in my legs!  

Everything nautilus!

Squat machine standing
4 sets/15-20 reps

Lay down leg press machine
4 sets/15-20 reps

Seated leg extensions
4 sets/10-15 reps

Steam Room 

Steam Room

Steam Room!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2008)

Steam rooms are fun.  

What's your schedule like?  One day off, one day two workouts...


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Steam rooms are fun.
> 
> What's your schedule like?  One day off, one day two workouts...





It's so out of whacked because the many changes within my job, etc.

Normally,

Morning

I'll do my major/minor movement along with 35-45 mins of cardio (split 20/25 mins)

Evening

I try to get into the gym for more cardio.  I'll double up two/three times a week on a 5 workout day regimen


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2008)

MORNING WORKOUT

Hamstrings

Stiff legged DB rows
4 sets/15 reps

Lay down leg curls
4 sets/20 reps

Inductor/abductor
4 sets/20 reps

20 mins of basketball

NO EVENING WORKOUT!!!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

NO WORKOUT!!!  

I will have one tomorrowand then double splits Sat and on Sun.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2008)

1 mile swim with Steam room!

Believe me.... this felt good!


----------



## Big G (Jan 18, 2008)

david said:


> ...
> Oh, and the torn miniscus.



What happened?


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2008)

Big G said:


> What happened?



Just getting old, I guess.  No injuries to the knee but I did used to lift heavy, etc.


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2008)

Furaguno
Oxyguno
Liquid L-Carnitine
Liv 52 pills
Redline Extreme

Supplements using so far!


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2008)

Morning Workout

SHOULDERS

Seated ISO military presses supersetted with Front lateral DB raises
4 sets 15-20 rep range per movement

Side Lateral Raises Dumbell supersetted with iso lateral raises
4 sets/10 rep range per movement

Rear cable flys
4 sets

Abs 
Lower leg raises
3 sets- 15 reps

Seated crunches
20 reps

1 mile swim (40 mins)


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2008)

There was no double sessions this weekend and for good reason!  

AM Workout

BICEPS
Cable Bicep curls
4 sets/20 reps

Standing alternate DB curls supersetted w/ DB hammer curls
4 sets- 10 reps each movement

TRICPES
Rope push downs supersetted w/ 1 arm cable pull downs
4 sets- 15 reps and then 10 reps

Skullcrushers
4 sets- 15-20 reps

1 mile swim- 40 minutes


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2008)

Getting old isn't so bad. Hows it going David?

Work outs looking good^^


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2008)

Eggs said:


> Getting old isn't so bad. Hows it going David?
> 
> Work outs looking good^^



Holy shiat!

I was trying to get a hold of you and Jenny.  I had Jenny's old email address but of course, after 2 years, she would change it!  

You must tell me how you both are!  Where you are, etc.

Getting old physically stinks but mentally, I'm still 21!!!!!!!  Trust me on that statement!  

PS.  Workouts are hard but I'm trying though!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2008)

NO WORKOUT!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2008)

NO AM WORKOUT!

However, I will be doing legs tonight!  So the rest is NECESSARY!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2008)

TONIGHT'S WORKOUT!

 

I fuq'n hate legs!

I feel like a crippled!  Starting over and shit!

Smith machine Squats
4 sets- 10 reps/185 lbs max.  I don't think it's too bad since I haven't trained legs for almost 1.5 years!

People pissing me off in the gym at 9:45PM... having a grand old time!    

Switched to:

Isolated leg curls
4 sets/15 reps

Still waiting for fuq'n bozo's!

Leg curls
4 sets/10 reps

Hack squats
4 sets/20 reps (light)

Leg Extensions
4 sets-10 reps (heavy)

Inner and outer abductors
4 sets each/20 reps each

Half Mile swim!

I feel my legs already and feel like dying!      I know I'm going to pay the pain price in 2 days!

I hope this is worth it!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2008)

BACK WORKOUT

Seated Rows
4 sets/10 reps

1 arm DB Rows
4 sets/10,10,8,8 reps

Front Pulldowns
4 sets/10 reps

Reverse Crunch w/ plate (25 lbs.)
3 sets- 10-15 reps

Standing DB Shrugs
4 sets- 10 reps

20 mins cardio


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2008)

NO AM WORKOUT!

Got in around 4AM and woke up for work at 8:30AM! 

Not sure what I am doing for tonight.  Maybe just swimming for a mile and half!  Yep, adding that extra 1/2 in!  Goals!  Goals!  Goals!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2008)

david said:


> NO AM WORKOUT!
> 
> Got in around 4AM and woke up for work at 8:30AM!
> 
> Not sure what I am doing for tonight.  Maybe just swimming for a mile and half!  Yep, adding that extra 1/2 in!  Goals!  Goals!  Goals!



I fell asleep and woke up at midnight and then went out!t in!!!  Oh no!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2008)

NO AM workout

Gee, I wonder why!

OK, got back on track tonight though and did do a mile a half swim!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2008)

AM WORKOUT

CHEST

Smith Machine Bench
4 sets/10,10,8,8 reps

Incline DB Bench
4 sets/10 reps

Cable Flys
4 sets/10-15 reps

TRICEPS

Rope pulldowns supersetted with 1 arm pulldowns
4 sets/10 reps both movements

Modified skull crushers w/ DB's supersetted w/ close grip bench
4 sets/20 reps (both movements)

ABS

Leg raises
4sets/15-20 reps (on floor)

Hanging angled leg raises (for obliques)
2 sets/15 reps

Seated knees raises (2 sets)  * I guess this is what you call them!

1 mile swim

Fucking Exhausted!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2008)

*I didn't think I could but I am going to pay the REAPER!*

LEG DAY!

Good Gracious!

Sometimes I wonder if what I do... I deserve! 

Vertical Leg Press
4 sets/20 reps- Maxed at 405 lbs.

Lay down nautilus squats
4 sets/20 reps

Leg Extensions
4 sets/10-15 reps

HAMSTRINGS

Standing DB  extensions
4 sets/15-20 reps

Isolated Single Let curls (standing)
4 sets/20 reps

Lay down leg curls
4sets-10 reps

NO CARDIO

Hmmnn... can you figure that one out??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

looks like yer gonna be walking funny for the next couple days...


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> looks like yer gonna be walking funny for the next couple days...




I was walking funny after I left the gym!! 

I did go to the gym and only did 20 mins cardio and abs!  


In about an hour I am going to just soak in a jacuzzi and steam room!  

Aahhhh  the rewards......I think?!?!?!

Heavy shoulders tomorrow and I'm am vengeful!


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2008)

GOD DAMN... my legs are so lit!  I'm having an extreme problem just walking, standing up.... but that's the way it goes, I guess.

So, tonight, I want to get some swimming in and I'm in pain and exhausted.  The only thing that stands in front of me is a REDLINE EXTREME. I could suck down 3/4 of it along with some furaguno and do a mile swim for 40 mins!

Hmmnnnn...


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2008)

Did it and that's what I care about it!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2008)

Went to the gym but nothing to applaud to.  

Anger!!!

I think that may burn some calories!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2008)

1:30 PM 

2/3rds of a mile swim.

Under the weather.....


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2008)

Add another 2/3rd of a mile!  


Uggghhh!!


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2008)

Still under the weather


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2008)

No workouts

Sunday and Today.

Still this lingering cold!!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2008)

I will be back in the  1/2 saddle tomorrow morning.  Feeling alot better .  Dying to get back to the weights and Redline Extreme along with my supplements!


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2008)

20 mins of Stationary Bike

SHOULDERS  (Awaiting for an x-ray for a pinch nerve)

Side DB Lateral Raises 
4 sets/20 reps

Front DB lateral raises
Reverse cable flys (standing) 
4 sets/20 reps

Isolated DB flys
4 sets/20 reps

DB shoulder shrugs
4 sets/10 reps


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2008)

Yesterday

Feeling a little better

Chest

DB Bench
4 sets/ 20 reps

Incline Bench
4 sets/15 reps

Cable Flys
4 sets/20 reps

No cardio


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2008)

TODAY

AM Workout

BACK

Lat Pulldown
2 sets/20 reps

1 arm nautilius Rows
2 sets/20 reps

Seated Rows
2 sets/20 reps

Reverse Crunch
2 sets 20-25 reps (no weights used)

Standing calf raises
3 sets (difrferent angles)/20 reps

Seated nautilius crunch
4 sets/25 reps




EVENING WORKOUT

1 mile swim


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2008)

1 mile swim!

Just an easy day!

Leg workout will be coming!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2008)

I have not stopped training!

Just been busy and still training!


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2008)

Still here and still working out!  Going through some job changes and getting ready to be super busy!!!!!!

Missing you all!!!


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2008)

OK, I have been AWOL in this journal bc/ I started a new job that entailed me working 13-16 hours a day!  It's over though!  I got injured on the job as well!  

That's OK, I'm back to normal!


----------



## Mista (Mar 18, 2008)

Your last 11 sentences have exclamation marks after them. It reminds me of that Seinfeld episode.


----------

